# Fowl



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bella Barista are offering an avian take on Kopi Luwak - courtesy of the Jaku bird.









It costs £48.00 for 100grms. So that's a big no from me.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bella Barista are offering an avian take on Kopi Luwak - courtesy of the Jaku bird.
> 
> View attachment 28205
> 
> ...


Words fail me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I could get the neighbours chickens to do some more for you.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I could get the neighbours chickens to do some more for you.


I'll do some myself for you if you like.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'll do some myself for you if you like.


If would be inappropriate of me to click the like button for this post.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> If would be inappropriate of me to click the like button for this post.


How about that 'thank' button?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> If would be inappropriate of me to click the like button for this post.


Too modest - I'll do it for you.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I can't see where they're selling it. I believe you, but I can't believe they would be so stupid . . . Unless they know the birds are cared for in decent conditions (which I doubt very much) then . . . Why.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I can't see where they're selling it. I believe you, but I can't believe they would be so stupid . . .


They sent out a promo email today.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

GIMMICK:rolleyes:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I can't see where they're selling it. I believe you, but I can't believe they would be so stupid . . . Unless they know the birds are cared for in decent conditions (which I doubt very much) then . . . Why.


They are not stupid... They probably think there is a market of stupid that will want to buy this... Fact this market exists makes me sad, along with the fact they are prepared to sell to it .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> They are not stupid... They probably think there is a market of stupid that will want to buy this... Fact this market exists makes me sad.


I know.

It is enough to make me boycott them . . . but having said that there isn't anything I want to buy from them anyway.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

That email prompted me to unsubscribe from their mailings


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I can't see where they're selling it. I believe you, but I can't believe they would be so stupid . . . Unless they know the birds are cared for in decent conditions (which I doubt very much) then . . . Why.


My interpretation is that the birds are wild. They eat the coffee fruit and excrement it around the farm. Then the farm workers go around and collect those beans.

Quote from their site:

"After years of experiments learning the habits of the Jacu bird and convincing his staff to collect the beans he is now able to supply a very limited quantity of this remarkable coffee"

Can you imagine dialling in those beans?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

drink them as brewed.........where would we be without the keyboard warrior conscience that exists in the younger person......learn to read and well done MediumRoastSteam


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

At that price they should sell it by the bean - crazy. Maybe the're putting together a Xmas Blend special, Jacu, Kopi and a touch of Bulletproof


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd never heard of the bird or the coffee until I got the email from BB, but a quick Google says that is the going rate. As I understand it, the birds started hammering the guy's coffee crops, but as he's into biodynamics and the birds are a protected species he said he couldn't do anything about it - and then decided to start collecting the poop. So it seems like there is no cruelty involved. I believe Hasbean sold this a few years ago so BB aren't alone. My curiosity doesn't extend to those £/g levels though, and if I tried it it would probably taste, er, fowl. It would have to blow you away every cup to be worth those prices - you're paying for rarity and novelty rather than quality as such, I suspect. I just hope that it doesn't lead to 'fake' or commercial efforts that do involve force feeding any birds. I mean, 'real' Kopi started with a similar story until the hype kicked in and people saw a quick buck and started "farming' it, much to the detriment of the poor civets who got rounded up.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Kopi Luwak is rarely wild.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Kopi Luwak is rarely wild.


it is not kopi luwak though


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Brazilian law is very strict with regards to protected species, whether it's an animal or a plant. I never heard of anyone having Jacus in captivity, for the reasons stated above. Although I've heard of a Jacu before - after all, I do come from that neck of the woods - It's the first time I heard of the appreciation of the Jacu "processed" coffee beans.

I just can't buy into this whole "crap"


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

To quote Robert Duvall in Days of Thunder: 'No Sir! Can't use 'em, don't want 'em, couldn't afford 'em if I did.'


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Joking aside, this stuff is pretty sick- to think there are people out there that will buy this stuff, maybe people looking for an alternative to Jamaican Blue Mountain? - it'll only be a matter of time before the poor birds are being kept battery style to service the whims of gullible consumers.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Exactly my concern, even if the stuff that BB are selling is genuinely wild and the birds are having a ball on that guy's farm, sooner or later it'll be KL all over again I'm sure.

To paraphrase the Ramones, it was a bird bird bird with a coffee turd...?☕


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> To paraphrase the Ramones, it was a bird bird bird with a coffee turd...☕


And £8.00 a cup.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Brazilian law is very strict with regards to protected species, whether it's an animal or a plant. I never heard of anyone having Jacus in captivity, for the reasons stated above. Although I've heard of a Jacu before - after all, I do come from that neck of the woods - It's the first time I heard of the appreciation of the Jacu "processed" coffee beans.
> 
> I just can't buy into this whole "crap"


You have to admit if they found it decaffeinated the coffee that would be pretty cool...move over swiss mountain fizzy water whatever, there's a new kid in town.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Being honest, most of their coffee tastes like shit to me anyway


----------

